# Tatto Parlour Recommendations (merged)



## GIJANE (2 Feb 2005)

Anyone know of a good shop in Winnipeg that will tattoo on hands/fingers ? I have a bad one on my finger i want to cover up but the guys in Brandon won't do it ..i've had it 9 years and it's time for a change, besides it looks awful (it was a home job)

Jane


----------



## ab136 (2 Feb 2005)

The guy that does mine said that hands and feet will not hold ink very well, fades a lot, certain colors especially.  I think it might be a pride thing. Doesn't want something "not perfect" going out of his shop.  Probably just this guy though.......kind of.......odd 8)


----------



## rcr (2 Feb 2005)

Tattoo's for the Individual on Portage Ave.  It's in the yellow pages.  A lot of good things going around about that place.  There's also Sole Survivor's on Osborne.  Keep in mind there are a few dirty parlours kicking around the city too.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

Do not go to "tatoos by strider".........his shop looks like shit and he has no photos of his work and won't let you see any.....


----------



## GIJANE (2 Feb 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Do not go to "tattoos by strider".........his shop looks like shit and he has no photos of his work and won't let you see any.....



Really? sounds kinda dodgy if he won't let you see his work, I'll definitely remember not to go there..

Jane


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> Really? sounds kinda dodgy if he won't let you see his work, I'll definitely remember not to go there..
> 
> Jane



I was in his shop for 5 minutes and walked out...........soul survivor on Osborne looked OK.......i'm thinking on getting another one while i am here , le me know how you make out.

Pat


----------



## GIJANE (2 Feb 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I was in his shop for 5 minutes and walked out...........soul survivor on Osborne looked OK.......i'm thinking on getting another one while i am here , le me know how you make out.
> 
> Pat



Wheres here?? I want to add to the one on my arm also (also a bad home job)

Jane


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

Sorry...i'm in Winnipeg right now for about 3 more weeks !


----------



## GIJANE (2 Feb 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Sorry...i'm in Winnipeg right now for about 3 more weeks !



Oh, then were are you going? I don't go to Winnipeg a whole lot so i don't think i'll be getting any ink soon.Just wanted to know so i can plan   


Jane


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> Oh, then were are you going? I don't go to Winnipeg a whole lot so i don't think i'll be getting any ink soon.Just wanted to know so i can plane
> 
> 
> Jane



I am posted to 423 MH sqn in Shearwater as soon as i am done course here.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Feb 2005)

Oh how I miss Winnipeg. 

I agree with Soul Survivor. I a lot of my friends get there work done there.


----------



## GIJANE (3 Feb 2005)

9nr Domestic said:
			
		

> Oh how I miss Winnipeg.
> I agree with Soul Survivor. I a lot of my friends get there work done there.



 aww where are you now??

Jane


----------



## GIJANE (3 Feb 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> aww where are you now??
> 
> Jane




ok nevermind i just checked your profile  ;D i work in Shilo.

Jane


----------



## Gouki (3 Feb 2005)

Here in Brandon, there is a shop called Warlock tattoo. I got my first tattoo there and was very impressed. They had a *crapload* of pre-done art to choose from. Additionally, each tattoo artist there had his own art portfolio up near his cubicle/work area for you to look at. One guy seemed really good at doing more flagrant drawings, while another had a darker, more gothic style and so on.

The tattoo artist who did mine explained everything he was going to do in great detail, before he did it. While he was doing the tattoo he explained everything as he was doing it. Afterwards, he gave me the tattoo goo stuff and told me how to take care for it and to keep the bandage on for a few days etc to prevent infection. If any part of my tattoo faded, he would do a free touch up. 

Funny thing is, due to my dry skin (I have mild eczema) a very small part, about 1/3 of a cm long, little discolouration appeared in the maple leaf (I got a red maple leaf with "Made in Canada" underneath). I went back 2 months later and showed him and he coloured it in for me free, and you wouldn't tell I had the colour added in because he really took his time to make sure it blended. Even stayed past his work shift to make sure he did it right.

The shop itself was extremely clean. The work areas were very sterile, and before/after every tattoo they sterile the place, don new gloves, wash the utensils they can reuse in pharmaceutical grade disinfectant etc.

I heard that they have a Warlock tattoo in Winnipeg and that it is better. I haven't been able to confirm this but if there is, I would highly recommend checking it out.

edit: Sorry, a bit tired today. By the "guys in Brandon" did you mean Warlock or those guys in the downtown area near 6th street or something? (forgot their name).


----------



## GIJANE (3 Feb 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Here in Brandon, there is a shop called Warlock tattoo. I got my first tattoo there and was very impressed. They had a *crapload* of pre-done art to choose from. Additionally, each tattoo artist there had his own art portfolio up near his cubicle/work area for you to look at. One guy seemed really good at doing more flagrant drawings, while another had a darker, more gothic style and so on.
> 
> The tattoo artist who did mine explained everything he was going to do in great detail, before he did it. While he was doing the tattoo he explained everything as he was doing it. Afterwards, he gave me the tattoo goo stuff and told me how to take care for it and to keep the bandage on for a few days etc to prevent infection. If any part of my tattoo faded, he would do a free touch up.
> 
> ...




I went to Adam's (?) the one on 6th your thinking of, i never made ot to Warlocks, someone mentioned not liking them but i might drive by tomorrow, i got a piercing done at Artistic on 1oth but they shut down (not for bad reasons) i would have liked to have gotten my tattoos there (i know someone who worked there) but i'll give Warlocks a try i guess.

Jane


----------



## Rick (4 Feb 2005)

Primal Art on Osborne is awesome, I had 2 done there.
Really good work, and the shop looks like a dentists office too.


----------



## Cliffy433 (4 Feb 2005)

I just recently moved to Stoon from Wpg - if I was still there - I'd go to Soul Survivor...

I checked them out - they are clean, friendly, and have lots of samples of their work.  Also - they are one of the leading companies pushing for licensing of body mod shops, as well as invoking at least city-wide training and hygiene standards.  Anyone who cares that much about their profession's public image, hygiene, and standards is A-OK in my books.

tlm.


----------



## buzzard (4 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Do not go to "tatoos by strider".........his shop looks like crap and he has no photos of his work and won't let you see any.....


Is tattoos and piercing now and they are cop calling rats.


----------



## Container (4 Aug 2011)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Is tattoos and piercing now and they are cop calling rats.



What a bizarre comment.

The shops in Dauphin do hands. Its where I got mine done.


----------



## medic_man17 (4 Aug 2011)

If you're planning on getting a tattoo in Winnipeg, I'd call ahead or if you're in the city, take a visit to the shop because some shops can have an extensive wait before you can get an appointment.  Just a word to the wise.  But on the whole, there's 3 or 4 different shops (like Soul Survivors or 187 Ink to name a couple) on Osborne St between River Ave and Confusion Corner that you can stop by in.  If you were looking to shop around, that's where I'd advise going cause you can hit up a few within 3 blocks.  .


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2012)

Has anyone either positive or negative feedback from pretty in ink in Pembroke?

I'm lookin at getting a tattoo from there. I've heard generally positive feedback but someone in my platoon was quite adamant about how poor of a name they have for quality. He showed me a tattoo which he said he had from there and it looked pretty bad.

I know wizards den is good but also quite pricey.


On the same note are there any tattoo parlors in Kingston that someone would highly recommend?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2012)

Iron Legends.  One in Smith's Falls and one in Kingston (have been there a few times and going again very soon.....)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 May 2012)

I'll also recommend Iron Legends in Kingston.  She did very nice work, clean and efficient.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> ...On the same note are there any tattoo parlors in Kingston that someone would highly recommend?



There are about seven other places in the Kingston area you can get ink done, but you need to fill out some paperwork first.  On the plus side, they have you stay there and feed you until the ink is fully healed...


----------



## Cdnleaf (27 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Has anyone either positive or negative feedback from pretty in ink in Pembroke?
> 
> I'm lookin at getting a tattoo from there. I've heard generally positive feedback but someone in my platoon was quite adamant about how poor of a name they have for quality. He showed me a tattoo which he said he had from there and it looked pretty bad.
> 
> ...



Twice inked at Pretty in Ink - one new and an old one redone; high quality and excellent price.  Aftercare is everything.


----------



## Sparkplugs (27 May 2012)

My husband and I get all of our stuff done at Don't Tell Momma's in Kingston. Rob's work is great, I've had zero complaints.

Here's my friend's arm, about halfway done. I saw this, and decided to get my sleeve done there.


----------



## smale436 (27 May 2012)

I don't have tattoos but I work with a guy who you Sparkplugs were likely on course in Borden with around the same time. He flies from Cold Lake to Kingston, where he's from, on long weekends to get work done at Don't Tell Momma. It's the best tattoo I've ever seen. A sleeve full of WWII planes among other things. He can't say enough good things about that place.


----------



## Sparkplugs (28 May 2012)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> I don't have tattoos but I work with a guy who you Sparkplugs were likely on course in Borden with around the same time. He flies from Cold Lake to Kingston, where he's from, on long weekends to get work done at Don't Tell Momma. It's the best tattoo I've ever seen. A sleeve full of WWII planes among other things. He can't say enough good things about that place.



I may know him to see him! There were a ton of us in Borden! Is he AVN? The tattoo doesn't ring a bell, but it sounds like something Rob could do! He freehanded my entire sleeve, and it's turning out amazing. I've got about 8 hours into it right now. Rob does a TON of military people and police officers -- I always run into someone I know in there!


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 May 2012)

Iron Legends?  :boke:

A friend of my sons got inked there and he had to go elsewhere to have it fixed. Plus when he went back to ask if they would "finish" it he was informed that it would cost him more. 

I wouldn't let them tattoo my dogs ear!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Iron Legends?  :boke:
> 
> A friend of my sons got inked there and he had to go elsewhere to have it fixed. Plus when he went back to ask if they would "finish" it he was informed that it would cost him more.
> 
> I wouldn't let them tattoo my dogs ear!



YMMV.   :dunno:  My daughter got one there, I got one there and I got one renewed there.  Never had an issue.

I have also heard good things about Don't Tell Momma's and Express U Tattoo but I have no personal experience there.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jun 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Iron Legends?  :boke:
> 
> A friend of my sons got inked there and he had to go elsewhere to have it fixed. Plus when he went back to ask if they would "finish" it he was informed that it would cost him more.
> 
> I wouldn't let them tattoo my dogs ear!



They seemed professional enough when I went in to see them but after I dropped off my work for an estimate the call I was supposed to get in 2 days was a week and a half late and then they wouldn't give the estimate over the phone. Interesting to say the least. Thanks all for the advice, I'm going to hit pretty in ink and see how it turns out. It's only my whole back so it shouldn't be too much of a risk


----------

